# 2 ww symptoms - leading to BFP



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, I got a BFP on Friday and I wanted to share some of my symptoms as I searched this a lot on my 2 ww.  I had transfer on Friday 15th May, and felt bloated untill the Monday.  From then onwards, up untill Sunday, I felt 100% normal, so much so that I was very negative.  From Sunday I started to feel nauseous after I ate, just at the top of my throat.  On the Wednesday I started to notice white montgomery tubercules on my breasts, and we then got out postive on Friday!  I had no implantation bleed nor many cramps, and my boobs weren't overly sore, but very responsive!  I also got very spotty, my hair went greasy quicker,  I hope this helps anyone on their 2 ww!


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

I think this is a brilliant idea.  I'm on 2ww at the moment and desperately wondering about every twinge, cramp, ache, pain, change in discharge (ok, tmi, I know) as well as all those totally symptom-less days.  I hope all you lucky ladies who get a BFP will come back on here and share your experience!


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks 

I found that very interesting too, i am on day 5 past E/T and feel very normal.  Boobs are a bit sore but thay have been for the past couple of weeks now, i was wondering if i was actually normal, feeling normal lol if you know what i mean

Rach x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Rach... im same as you at 7DPT... feeling normal except (.)(.) a bit sore but thats probably the progesterone supps...

Whens your OTD??

GL X


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Sammeee

My OTD is sat 13th, You? I think i have read so many posts relating to 2ww i just dont know what to think anymore lol

Rach x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Rach...  Mines the 12th june... thats if i can hang on that long....  ... I might feel more positive if AF is a no show over the weekend!!..


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am not even sure when my A/F is due now should it still be around the normal time? Iam normally aaround a 31 day cycle which will take me to after test date, if thats right?

 lol


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Just thought I would pop in as my test date is 10 June and I am going NUTS!!!

Have been having quite a few cramps - some of them quite strong, especially at night. My (.) (.) are sore and heavy, more so when I get up for a pee in the night (which I always do so not a symptom for me at all!) I am just not positive though. The cramps are so like AF, they come on more when I get up or move quickly. Its very hard isn't it. 

I am not testing early - going to wait until weds.. 

Good Luck Rachel and Sammee - maybe the 3 of us will get our BFP?!

X


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi emnjo

its just crazy isn't it?  I think we are all just looking for signs dont you lol. Iam sure if we got BFP naturally we wouldn't even know yet would we. Just had a friend round (with 11wk old baby) She had no idea she was prg until she did a test 9 weeks later.  I dont think the fact we have had ivf/icsi would make us have any different feelings to those who get pg natuarlly.....

Good luck and like you said hopefully all 3 of us will get BFP

I had a day 3 transfer, what did you have?
Rach x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

hey    

Yes your very right! Most people have no idea do they.. 

I had a 3dt aswell... one 8 cell grade 4 and another 8 cell grade 3 (with 4 being the best)
I don't think is much difference in the success rate between grade 4 and 3 however.. 

Where are you being treated?

X


----------



## nicolaf22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi girls, 

just thought id join you in the 2ww frustrations.

I had ET on 1st june and my test date is Saturday 13th.

Like a lot of you i have had quite bad stomach cramps and my (.)(.)  feel quite big and heavy, other than that..... nothing.
DH has been treating me like a queen for the past week, 'take it easy', 'rest', 'dont pick that up its too heavy'  but after a while it just starts to get a bit boring and a nice long walk round the park with the dogs seems quite appealing.

I am going to try really REALLY hard to make it to next saturday without testing.... but i dont rate my chances!!!


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

Ladies thought I'd share my 2ww symptoms.

i am 41 and had 3x 5 day blast transferred on the 22/05, that was a Friday, by the Sunday i was starting to feel wave after wave of nausea. my breast became sore but they were sore in a different way...I'd say they were heavy and i had some sharpish pains from under my arms.

i also experience the same sharp shooting belly pains, they would make you almost flinch a bit but would settle. i also had a few AF type pains across my belly.

the whole week i would feel off at night and not quite nauseous, on Thursday evening i had a very faint brown discharge, it would have gone unnoticed had i not been looking out for it, it was only very light and a little.

on the Friday i was hungry but didn't know what to eat...a big mistake because it caused a drop in my sugar and i started to feel very nauseous...i decided to go to Boots and bought a cheap twin pack test kit, not expecting to get a BFP....the line came up straight away and i was able to repeat the test and show DP early that evening.

i think my symptoms are so early and also so strong because with 3 Blasts there is a great chance of there being more than one.

i did my HCG on Tuesday it was 396 that is 16dpo.

my symptoms have eased off a bit, primarily because I'm eating everything in my way. my breast official don't fit into my bra, they are fuller but not sore as such.

my belly has pushed out a bit and all i want to do is sleep.


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tinklebunny

Congratulations on your BFP .Thankyou for sharing your symptoms with us. Today is the first day that i have felt really tired, been getting the odd little pain in my tummy but probably wouldn't normally notice. I dont really know much abou the hcg levels? I know that we cant test too early because of the trigger shot still in our system and also know that the numbers double at some point?  Was this test done at the docs?

Emnjo - i am being treated at Nurture , Nottingham you?

Nicola - I am getting pretty well treated by dh too, though he does work away from home all week.He worked from home 2 days this week so it was nice to have him around 

Rach


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

HI i got my BFP today and i had ...............

Nothing until day 4 post ET then i had AF pains. Then the next day........nothing then nothing til 8th day night when i had really bad AF pains, which woke me up and they carried on until the next day then by 10am the next day they had gone, then................nothing until, well nothing!!!!  

I did have sore (.)(.) but thats they cyclogest. I had some shooting pains which i quite liked as i knew something was going on in there!! I felt dizzy and lightheaded and this has continued. I had a few pains in my hips and back ache for 1 day!    Oh i just remembered that i felt qeasy and felt it at the top of my throat.   But that was for a day or 2. 

As i had ..............nothing!! I felt it meant i wasn't pg, little did i know.  

I panicked when someone has a swollen tum which i didn't. 

so there is no clear cut symptoms, and not too read to much into everyone elses, as everyone is differnt.


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

hi mini happy upsy

Congratulations on your bfp, you are so right, lools like everyone is different

Rach x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hiya girls....

Nic...  ur test date is day after mine.. GL chick... Do ya think u will make it till next saturday without a sneaky test??...  

Rach... I wish i knew when the numbers start doubling... my (.)(.) arent as sore but they feel heavy... maybe it the padded bra ive hoiked them into..  ...

Emnjo... i had grade 1 +2 2cell andd 5cell??.. im like u ... whats that all about??>.. ...

Tinkle.... CONGRATULATIONS... WOWEEE... are u prepared for the possibility of XXX??...  

Mini... CONGRATULATIONS....  

As for me..... Ive gone officially crazy... Cannot stand 2ww... !!.. I woke up early yesterday and today to PEE..... not like me at all.... and when ive been getting up from sat down or somnething ive noticed a little dizzines... now i remember with my 2yo i had low BP and got dizzy a lot.....     my dizzines is a good sign!!... I have also started knicker watch.... what a great job that is with the fanny tablets... Eww!!...
As for taking it easy... LOL not a sniff with my 2yo... ah well!!..

Really   for BFP's for us all ...

Luv Sammee X


----------



## rachel32 (Dec 4, 2008)

lol Sammeee i had a little giggle reading your post. 

So whos testing next weekend then?

Emnjo 10th?
Sammeee 13th?
Nic 14th?
Me 14th?

Have i missed anyone?
Rach x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I'm going to leave a link to the 2ww Testers thread....you'll find
everyone chatting and posting there while they wait 

If you don't mind I'm going to lock this thread now as it is
turning into another chat thread for testers and I get
confused when there's more than one running at once 

*JUN/JUL 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196378.105

Hope to see you all over there (I know there's a few of you
there already) Lots of luck   

Lizzy xxx​


----------

